# Highway Robbers.What NOT to do ...Whats happening



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Didnt want to steal Lennondayz thread about insurance but felt the need to answer his query as to what are the Guardia are doing about highway robbers... need to look here..

http://www.spainreview.net/index.ph...0-people-who-were-behind-motorways-robberies/

As for what not to do this video reveals how some of the robberies are carried out.

http://www.robbedinbarcelona.com/2011/08/31/remarkable-video-of-robbery-on-barcelona-motorway/

Be careful out there

Brian

PS video take while to load


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

A very similar incident happened to a friend of mine travelling alone in Madrid , he was asked to pull over by plain clothed police , they flashed a badge and warrant type card ......he pulled over one spoke to him at the side of the van .................whilst the other 2 searched for contriband ....................they left he got back in the van and his wallet was in the back on the floor minus 600 euros and his mobile and very expensive camera gone .

He was devastated , but he drove on only to be asked to pull over by another group in a car .......................this time he ignored them and they zoomed off .


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Brian, 
Thanks for posting these links, they're interesting and I think we may have seen them on the forum before.
They seem to deal with a different type of crime from that reported by Lemondayz, however, as he uses the word 'attacked' and also his vehicle was stationary and presumably under the watchful eye of CCTV.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Not seen the video on here before just thought I would give it "a heads up" as Kev1 says,as more UK motorhomers are coming South....Wilmannie
Its been written about many times I know but to see it in action really brings it home and what to watch out for.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

On our local Midland news last night, young man approached by 'plain clothed police' who took his car keys, ordered him out of his new Astra, and stole it.
I'm sure it's not an isolated case in the UK, but we tend not to post about such things in our own country as we're somehow aware and accepting of these things, and only bad things happen abroad.


----------



## ultima (Feb 12, 2010)

*Highway robbers*

Best thing is to refuse to open doors etc and if they claim to be police tell them you will speak to them at next service station.As for lad in England losing his car I would have asked for the cops which station and name and rang up to confirm it,before handing keys over,cant believe he was so stupid!


----------

